# Broadway Awning Light



## Modman (Jul 12, 2009)

Details for the Broadway indicate a remote controlled Awning Light - if you have a Broadway did your come with one - I have no control key and there is no mention of one in the handbook. Is this a specification change of just missing from mine


----------



## Patchworkqueen (Dec 7, 2007)

Hi We did not get a remote control for our awning light either. I think it must be a change of spec but perhaps Simon (Autosleeper AAA) will respond tomorrow if he sees your post.
What do you think of your Broadway in general and the fresh water filling in particular? 
Chris


----------



## Modman (Jul 12, 2009)

Thanks for your response ""patchworkqueen" - the design is great and we are becoming more pleased with it as some of the silly construction faults are being rectified (eg bracket mounted preventing wind down of spare wheel) - you may wish to check yours by looking through the hole in the sill and seeing if you can see the wind down nut clearly.

The water fill was initially a bit of a problem - especially as I already had a lay flat wind up water hose. The supplied hose is far to big to store so I have cut this just beyond the pressure valve and connected this to my hose with standard connectors. I also carry a fiamma 23l tanks for both waste and supply (these fit in the underbed locker)and have sourced a external pump set the appropriate watermaster end which works well to top up on site. The external pump set was sourced from Broad Lane caravans at Kenilworth and with these adaptions I find the system works well

I understand both the long blue hose and the short pump set were originally standard fittings but now only the long blue hose comes as standard - perhaps another specification economy.

Despite these niggles the m/home is great and really comfortable in use


----------



## Patchworkqueen (Dec 7, 2007)

Hi I will check the spare wheel problem tomorrow.
Our MH came with the pump as standard and AS supplied the hose at a later date mainly because I was very unhappy with the fresh water filling system as it was.
We also now carry 2 Fiamma water tanks one for fresh and one for waste water. A waste of space really but we needed the fresh water one for filling with the pump anyway. We have not used the hose and as you say it is very bulky.
We also have the EK layout and like the ease of making up the single beds. I think that AS should put some struts or support of some sort to make the lifting of the bed top easier. 
We have had our MH since mid March and like it very much I only wish it was on a VW base instead of the Peugeot.
Chris


----------



## Modman (Jul 12, 2009)

Patchworkqueen- We seem to be having similar problems with our EKs. I have made 2 simple wooden struts which locate between 2 screws which I have screwed into the bed rail top and bottom. A more serious concern for me is the apparent weakness of the bed support legs. We too like the ease of the 2 single beds, I would wonder about a health and safety issue should we chose ever to use it as a full size double bed.

Returning to the water and light issue, I hope someone from AS does read this correspondence as it appears we both had different water supply arrangements provided and I have now spent £40 + on what you appeared to have received as standard. This highlights a concern for me which has the potential to tarnish an otherwise excellent product. We should not have to guess and/or beg for, what we have already paid for. I at one stage was informed that the cocktail cabinet doors which were omitted initially from our EK because we had a microwave fitted as these were claimed to be optional extras. This has now been resolved at Willersley and the doors fitted. This seems to have stemed from the problems referred to elsewhere on on this site relating to m-waves overheating if there was not an external vent. We had a vent but no doors and an ugly piece of white wiring and a plug to feed the microwave. This is my opinion totally spoilt the excellent ambience of the EK.

Fortunately this is now all behind for us but for real customer satisfaction this guessing/begging should not be necessary.


----------



## Patchworkqueen (Dec 7, 2007)

Hi 
I think that AS changed to supplying a water hose because of comments about not being able to use a hose to fill the water tank. Our hose was supplied as a good will gesture because of my comments to AS and the AS Owners Club.

We also have a microwave fitted as part of the promotional pack. We paid extra for the microwave, TV, Solar panel and rear view camera but these are now included as standard. 

When we visited the factory prior to our MH being built we asked for the cupboard doors to be left off but to be supplied in case we decided to remove the MW in the future. As it worked out the doors could not be fitted in our MH because the MW is set forward about 2" to provide ventilation at the back. There is also a vent to the outside and we have had no problems so far when using the MW.

AS are very good to deal with and by discussing our specific requirements we were able to have a number of modifications agreed before the MH was built.
Chris


----------

